# Adesso spiegatemi perché hanno rescisso a Verdi.



## Milo (25 Settembre 2016)

Questa me la devono proprio spiegare, primavera nostra, italiano, finale di campionato col Carpi sopra la media...

Devono pubblicare il motivo della rescissione del contratto, sta diventando un signor giocatore e si aggiunge alla lista di giovani che fuori dal Milan esplodono!

ASINI!


----------



## Doctore (25 Settembre 2016)

non avrebbe mai avuto spazio al milan.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2016)

C'è poco da spiegare. Non se lo cagava nessuno. Tifosi inclusi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Settembre 2016)

Spero che tu stia scherzando. Stiamo ancora a pensare a Verdi mamma mia....


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Settembre 2016)

In questo Milan non avrebbe esploso mai.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Settembre 2016)

Lo hanno venduto a 1.5M non hanno rescisso, e comunque per tre partite buone ora sarebbe forte?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2016)

Senza offesa, ma questi topic fanno troppo ridere


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (25 Settembre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Questa me la devono proprio spiegare, primavera nostra, italiano, finale di campionato col Carpi sopra la media...
> 
> Devono pubblicare il motivo della rescissione del contratto, sta diventando un signor giocatore e si aggiunge alla lista di giovani che fuori dal Milan esplodono!
> 
> ASINI!



Verdi is the new Pasquale Foggia


----------



## Reblanck (25 Settembre 2016)

Lo hanno tenuto per tanti anni e aspettavano che esplodesse come con Aubameyang...
Questa è anche sfortuna.


----------



## Milo (25 Settembre 2016)

Aveva fatto bene anche gli ultimi due mesi di campionato, stava per salvare il Carpi da solo, ed é partito alla grande di nuovo, ed é la quinta che gioca bene, non si parla di una sola partita.

Non mi pare nemmeno la nostra una squadra con giocatori dal posto fisso.

Mi segnerò molti messaggi scritti.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (25 Settembre 2016)

Verdi,Saponara,Cristante e giocatori simili nel Milan non toccano palla ma poi improvvisamente esplodono in squadre tipo Empoli,Bologna o giù di li..ci sarà una ragione?
Inoltre vorrei segnalare che seppur disputando uno scorcio di stagione ''stellare'' il Carpi non ha fatto valere il suo diritto di riscatto...


----------



## Milo (25 Settembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Verdi,Saponara,Cristante e giocatori simili nel Milan non toccano palla ma poi improvvisamente esplodono in squadre tipo Empoli,Bologna o giù di li..ci sarà una ragione?
> Inoltre vorrei segnalare che seppur disputando uno scorcio di stagione ''stellare'' il Carpi non ha fatto valere il suo diritto di riscatto...



Non sono d'accordo, ai giovani devi dargli spazio, sono esplosi in quelle squadre perché loro gli hanno dato fiducia, e contro le squadre medio grandi non hanno mai sfigurato (basta vedere verdi ora contro l'Inter).
Una retrocessa che riscatta il cartellino di un giocatore lo devo ancora vedere.


----------



## The P (25 Settembre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Questa me la devono proprio spiegare, primavera nostra, italiano, finale di campionato col Carpi sopra la media...
> 
> Devono pubblicare il motivo della rescissione del contratto, sta diventando un signor giocatore e si aggiunge alla lista di giovani che fuori dal Milan esplodono!
> 
> ASINI!



aldilà del fatto che nessuno si è strappato i capelli, oggi ha fatto un partitone contro l'Inter.

L'errore più grande lo hanno fatto quando hanno ceduto Saponara all'Empoli togliendolo di fatto dai giochi proprio quando stava per esplodere. Dei geni insomma.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Settembre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Aveva fatto bene anche gli ultimi due mesi di campionato, stava per salvare il Carpi da solo, ed é partito alla grande di nuovo, ed é la quinta che gioca bene, non si parla di una sola partita.
> 
> Non mi pare nemmeno la nostra una squadra con giocatori dal posto fisso.
> 
> Mi segnerò molti messaggi scritti.



ne riparliamo tra qualche mese, come è stato per Saponara.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2016)

anche Balotelli sta esplodendo al Nizza  e Boateng al Las Palmas
DOVEVAMO TENERLI!!!!


----------



## LukeLike (25 Settembre 2016)

Perché sta bene dove sta. Al Bologna.


----------



## kipstar (25 Settembre 2016)

Dimensione diversa da quella che servirebbe


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (25 Settembre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, ai giovani devi dargli spazio, sono esplosi in quelle squadre perché loro gli hanno dato fiducia,* e contro le squadre medio grandi non hanno mai sfigurato* (basta vedere verdi ora contro l'Inter).
> Una retrocessa che riscatta il cartellino di un giocatore lo devo ancora vedere.



Lo fanno sempre quando giocano in squadre ''provinciali''...probabilmente sarà una questione ''mentale''...non riescono a gestire la pressione che mette una maglia importante...un conto è giocare nel Milan ed un conto è giocare nel Bologna
Verdi non è il primo e non sarà nemmeno l'ultimo che ''esplode'' in una piccola..


----------



## danjr (25 Settembre 2016)

Gli sono stat date tante possibilità, è anche colpa sua


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Settembre 2016)

Ma per favore, era in orbita milan dalla primavera (2007 circa), ha avuto mille occasioni e si è dimostrato un mediocre.

Hanno fatto bene a cederlo, e miracolosamente a guadagnarci qualcosa.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Settembre 2016)

Il Milan, salvo casi eccezionali, non promuove i giovani da anni, essendo alla ricerca del risultato immediato invece di inseguire progetti a medio-lungo termine. Non è un ambiente ideale per crescere, anzi i giocatori, vecchi compresi, si esprimono meglio lontano dal Milan.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2016)

lui come saponara hanno trovato la loro dimensione. Saponara già inizia ad avere problemi, guarda caso.
Non tutti sono Aubameyang ragà


----------



## sballotello (25 Settembre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Questa me la devono proprio spiegare, primavera nostra, italiano, finale di campionato col Carpi sopra la media...
> 
> Devono pubblicare il motivo della rescissione del contratto, sta diventando un signor giocatore e si aggiunge alla lista di giovani che fuori dal Milan esplodono!
> 
> ASINI!



verdi , saponara, mauri,ely..ogni volta è la stessa storia


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (25 Settembre 2016)

Facciamo poco gli schizzinosi, che può diventare un buonissimo giocatore.
Vi dovete mettere in testa che moltissimi giocatori maturano intorno ai 25 anni, e prima sono incognite.
Dai 25 in poi, si capisce se uno può diventare forte o meno. E lui può diventare forte, se continua su questi livelli.
Due anni fa volevamo buttare via Niang, che di anni ne aveva 19. Adesso è uno dei nostri migliori giocatori. Perciò calma con i giudizi.


----------



## Milo (25 Settembre 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Facciamo poco gli schizzinosi, che può diventare un buonissimo giocatore.
> Vi dovete mettere in testa che moltissimi giocatori maturano intorno ai 25 anni, e prima sono incognite.
> Dai 25 in poi, si capisce se uno può diventare forte o meno. E lui può diventare forte, se continua su questi livelli.
> Due anni fa volevamo buttare via Niang, che di anni ne aveva 19. Adesso è uno dei nostri migliori giocatori. Perciò calma con i giudizi.



Concordo e forse non mi hanno capito in pieno, non dico "tutti titolari", dico che perderli in questo modo é sbagliato!! Se versi continua così il prossimo anno ci faceva molto comodo!! Uguale tutti gli altri persi!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Settembre 2016)

cmq verdi l'aveva schifato pure il toro, il milan se l'era ritrovato di nuovo in rosa perché si era andati alle buste. 

poi da lì non esistendo più le comproprietà si è deciso di darlo via a titolo definitivo, dopo la fallimentare esperienza all'eibar.


----------



## Serginho (26 Settembre 2016)

A me piaceva ai tempi della primavera. Purtroppo siamo sempre li', in questo Milan magari ci potrebbe stare, ma in una grande squadra e quindi nel Milan che vorremmo e che probabilmente tra poco sara' di nuovo, giocatori come Verdi non c'entrano un fico secco


----------



## Sheva my Hero (26 Settembre 2016)

La maglia del Milan pesa come un macigno, ancor di più in questo periodo di vacche magre. Non è da tutti giocare a San siro e non farsela sotto, vedasi saponara. Semplicemente alcuni giocatori non sono fatti per le grandi squadre e trovano il loro contesto in squadre più piccole e con minori tensioni. È lo stesso discorso della vita reale, alcune persone non sono fatte per reggere ritmi di lavoro sostenuti e con grandi dosi di stress.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Settembre 2016)

Non vedo proprio dove sta il problema.. 
Se sarà. Un giocatore. Da milan..... Arriva il cinese... Paga In contanti... E lo riporta a Milanello. 
Fine della storia.


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Settembre 2016)

A Verdi non hanno rescisso, ma è stato ceduto a 1,5M. Comunque non mi sembra che stiamo parlando di un giocatore che sposta gli equilibri. Forse diventerà un buon giocatore, ma non si possono tenere i primavera sotto ghiaccio fino ai 25 anni sperando che prima o poi facciano la stagione della vita e da brutto anatroccolo si trasformino in cigni. 

È lo stesso discorso che si potrebbe fare per Darmian, che per anni è andato da una squadra all'altra senza fare nulla di eccezionale, fino alle buone stagioni al Toro. 

Giocare nel Milan non è giocare nell'Empoli, nel Bologna o nel Torino, con tutto il rispetto. A volte credo che qui sul forum si sottovaluta questo fattore. Anche in un Milan malandato come quello di adesso, giocare a San Siro o indossare la maglia che è stata di grandi giocatori nel passato recente, non è per tutti.


----------



## ps18ps (26 Settembre 2016)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> A Verdi non hanno rescisso, ma è stato ceduto a 1,5M. Comunque non mi sembra che stiamo parlando di un giocatore che sposta gli equilibri. Forse diventerà un buon giocatore, ma non si possono tenere i primavera sotto ghiaccio fino ai 25 anni sperando che prima o poi facciano la stagione della vita e da brutto anatroccolo si trasformino in cigni.
> 
> È lo stesso discorso che si potrebbe fare per Darmian, che per anni è andato da una squadra all'altra senza fare nulla di eccezionale, fino alle buone stagioni al Toro.
> 
> Giocare nel Milan non è giocare nell'Empoli, nel Bologna o nel Torino, con tutto il rispetto. A volte credo che qui sul forum si sottovaluta questo fattore. Anche in un Milan malandato come quello di adesso, giocare a San Siro o indossare la maglia che è stata di grandi giocatori nel passato recente, non è per tutti.



da notare che darmian quando è salito di livello andando a Manchester è sparito. Purtroppo la maglia pesa e non tutti sono in grado di reggere certe pressioni


----------



## Jino (26 Settembre 2016)

Sapevo sarebbe arrivato pure questo giorno.

Dopo le vedove di Saponara, che per'altro sono sparite visto che il ragazzo dopo sei grandiosi mesi si è eclissato, ora ci saranno le vedove di Verdi.

Quando rimani sotto contratto con un club per sei anni e non combini niente ci può stare che le strade si separino. La storia è sempre la stessa, non si può tenere chiunque sotto contratto fino ai trent'anni perchè "non si sa mai cosa possa succedere".


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Settembre 2016)

Ci sono giocatori adatti per contesti provinciali e Verdi è uno di questi. Se penso a lui come titolare del Milan mi metto a ridere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Settembre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Questa me la devono proprio spiegare, primavera nostra, italiano, finale di campionato col Carpi sopra la media...
> 
> Devono pubblicare il motivo della rescissione del contratto, sta diventando un signor giocatore e si aggiunge alla lista di giovani che fuori dal Milan esplodono!
> 
> ASINI!



Si si come Saponara...a proposito, che fine ha fatto? Nessuno l'ha pagato 20 milioni? Strano....


----------



## mistergao (26 Settembre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Questa me la devono proprio spiegare, primavera nostra, italiano, finale di campionato col Carpi sopra la media...
> 
> Devono pubblicare il motivo della rescissione del contratto, sta diventando un signor giocatore e si aggiunge alla lista di giovani che fuori dal Milan esplodono!
> 
> ASINI!



Verdi sta giocando per la prima volta nella sua carriera benino in Serie A. Prima di fare discorsi del genere aspetterei di vederlo un paio d'anni ad alti livelli, per adesso è un giocatore che rende bene in un ambiente piccolo, nulla di più. Se proprio devo disperarmi per un giocatore nel quale il Milan non ha creduto, mi dispero per Aubameyang.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Settembre 2016)

Che Verdi sia forte tecnicamente si sa da sempre e chi lo ha seguito nella primavera ricorda bene le sue caratteristiche. Il grosso limite di simone , che ha messo in dubbio la sua possibilità di sfondare nel grande calcio, è il fisico ma non le qualità tecniche. Molto probabilmente al milan non avrebbe mai trovato spazio ma se si rinnova in tutta fretta il contratto a vergara e ci si sbarazza di verdi beh.... qualche dubbio circa la capacità di gestire l'area sportiva è più che lecito!!!
Non voglio dire che simone poteva starci in questo milan però darlo via per due noccioline e magari vedere poi il suo valore di mercato che si impenna da parecchio fastidio!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Settembre 2016)

Al milan servirebbe una società satellite o che aiuti a far crescere i giovani dando loro spazio e aiutandoli a migliorare. Una società sana e con un allenatore che insegni calcio. Un pò come fa la juve ultimamente col sassuolo . Di sensi lo sanno tutti ma qualcuno di voi ha visto che razza di terzino stanno facendo venire su?? Parlo di lirola. Cosi si fa calcio!!! Forse [MENTION=2685]Ragnet_7[/MENTION] ne sa qualcosa. Chiedo scusa per esser andato fuori tema!!


----------



## Jino (26 Settembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che Verdi sia forte tecnicamente si sa da sempre e chi lo ha seguito nella primavera ricorda bene le sue caratteristiche. Il grosso limite di simone , che ha messo in dubbio la sua possibilità di sfondare nel grande calcio, è il fisico ma non le qualità tecniche. Molto probabilmente al milan non avrebbe mai trovato spazio ma se si rinnova in tutta fretta il contratto a vergara e ci si sbarazza di verdi beh.... qualche dubbio circa la capacità di gestire l'area sportiva è più che lecito!!!
> Non voglio dire che simone poteva starci in questo milan però darlo via per due noccioline e magari vedere poi il suo valore di mercato che si impenna da parecchio fastidio!!!



Tutto vero, ma Verdi ha giocato in prestito a Torino, Juve Stabia, Empoli, Eibar, Carpi. Il Milan l'ha mandato in prestito per cinque anni e sono stati cinque anni modesti. Che cosa deve fare di più? Quest'anno è partito forte, non c'è che dire, ma parliamo di qualche partita mica di qualche stagione, nel Bologna oltretutto dove si sa il peso della maglia è completamente differente rispetto alla nostra.

Nel calcio vanno fatte delle scelte, non si possono tenere tutti fino ai 30 anni perchè potrebbero esplodere, vanno fatte delle scelte e non sempre si può azzeccare. Sono il primo a criticare la gestione sportiva di Galliani e soci, ma qui davvero mi pare di sparare per antipatia. 

Verdi non è da Milan, tu hai spiegato benissimo il perchè e spiace perchè come te conosco il suo valore dimostrato della nostra primavera. Madre natura con il ragazzo non è stata generosa da un punto di vista atletico.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Settembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tutto vero, ma Verdi ha giocato in prestito a Torino, Juve Stabia, Empoli, Eibar, Carpi. Il Milan l'ha mandato in prestito per cinque anni e sono stati cinque anni modesti. Che cosa deve fare di più? Quest'anno è partito forte, non c'è che dire, ma parliamo di qualche partita mica di qualche stagione, nel Bologna oltretutto dove si sa il peso della maglia è completamente differente rispetto alla nostra.
> 
> Nel calcio vanno fatte delle scelte, non si possono tenere tutti fino ai 30 anni perchè potrebbero esplodere, vanno fatte delle scelte e non sempre si può azzeccare. Sono il primo a criticare la gestione sportiva di Galliani e soci, ma qui davvero mi pare di sparare per antipatia.
> 
> Verdi non è da Milan, tu hai spiegato benissimo il perchè e spiace perchè come te conosco il suo valore dimostrato della nostra primavera. Madre natura con il ragazzo non è stata generosa da un punto di vista atletico.



Lo so benissimo che non si può tenere un ragazzo bloccato fino a 30 anni e che prima o poi le strade si devono separare. Tutto giusto ciò che affermi. Ma il povero simone forse non ha mai trovato un ambiente che veramente abbia creduto in lui. Tu prova solo ad immaginare se milan e un'altra ipotetica società avessero lavorato in sinergia per farlo maturare, calcisticamente e fisicamente. Invece ha fatto solo il giramondo. Tu milan, se per primo non credi in lui e non partecipi alla sua valorizzazione, allora dallo via subito ma non fargli perdere anni e anni in prestiti assurdi che non portano a nulla!!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Settembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Al milan servirebbe una società satellite o che aiuti a far crescere i giovani dando loro spazio e aiutandoli a migliorare. Una società sana e con un allenatore che insegni calcio. Un pò come fa la juve ultimamente col sassuolo . Di sensi lo sanno tutti ma qualcuno di voi ha visto che razza di terzino stanno facendo venire su?? Parlo di lirola. Cosi si fa calcio!!! Forse [MENTION=2685]Ragnet_7[/MENTION] ne sa qualcosa. Chiedo scusa per esser andato fuori tema!!



Non credo sia stato un errore perchè Verdi ha avuto le sue possibilità. E' andato anche in Spagna dove Sansone, Vasquez e gli altri stanno facendo benissimo. Campionato enormemente alla portata degli attaccanti come lui, ma ha fatto molto male. Il Milan lo ha dato via per 1.5 milioni e sono convinto che non diventerà mai un fenomeno. Ha iniziato forte, ma anche Saponara faceva sfracelli e ora sembra essersi fermato. Quando si giudica un giocatore bisogna avere un po di parsimonia, ne elogiarlo all'infinito quando becca tre partite in serie, ne buttarlo giù quando ne sbaglia 3 di seguito. 

Magari da Verdi si poteva fare qualche spicciolo in più ma sempre di spiccioli si parla. Ragazzi ha 24 anni, quanto volevate aspettarlo?

Riguardo la società satellite ovviamente sono d'accordo (io sono tra quelli favorevoli alle squadre B pensa un po), ma attualmente non abbiamo una rosa A all'altezza figurati la rosa B cosa potrebbe mai essere. Se un giorno ritornassimo un grande club con tanti campioni è giusto che i giovani vadano a crescere da altre parti, altrimenti giusto rischiarli ora da noi.


----------



## sette (26 Settembre 2016)

Petagna da pallone d'oro. Diciamolo.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Settembre 2016)

Ma non è scarso?


----------



## Milo (26 Settembre 2016)

sette ha scritto:


> Petagna da pallone d'oro. Diciamolo.



Tutti giovani che ti costava poco tenerli e o ti facevano comodo in futuro o li potevi vendere a cifre congrue, ma si sa, in questo forum o sei un fenomeno a 16 anni o è giusto cacciarti...

Pazzesco


----------



## bmb (27 Settembre 2016)

Eh questo faceva la differenza da matti.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Settembre 2016)

Darlo in prestito un altro anno, senza venderlo, non sarebbe stata una mossa stupida.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Settembre 2016)

A sentire qpalcuni del forum adesso bisognerebbe cacciare a gratis Locatelli, uno dei piú scarsi giocatori mai visto..

Verdi diaciamola tutta, aveva avuto occasioni e le aveva sfruttate in parte, l'anno scorso il Milan lo riscattó ma alcuni accusarono Galliani di aver buttato altri soldi. Pensavano fosse l'eterno incompiuto invece... Quest anno ha trovato la sua dimensione sta giocando alla grande. Contento per lui.

Augbameyang non lo batte nessuno comunque.


----------



## Milo (27 Settembre 2016)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Darlo in prestito un altro anno, senza venderlo, non sarebbe stata una mossa stupida.



E' più stupido mantenere un giovane e quindi "sprecare" 50/100'000€ o darlo via subito e perde milioni nel venderlo(che siano tanti o pochi sarebbero stati sicuramente dello stipendio che percepiva Verdi) o tenerlo in rosa che fa comodo????

Sono ben altri CESSI che creano o hanno creato voragini nel Milan, e nemmeno giovani per giunta!


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2016)

Ora farò una profezia. 

Un giorno qui dentro sentiremo le vedove di Petagna e Cristante.


----------



## Nils Liedholm (27 Settembre 2016)

Verdi, come Saponara, Petagna, Cristante sono giovani da medio livello che servirebbero a fare plusvalenze se avessimo un DS capace.
Ovviamente con il Gallo si trasformano in favori ad amici e probabili minusvalenze.

Detto ciò, oggi Verdi al Milan sarebbe triturato in 45 minuti


----------



## Hammer (27 Settembre 2016)

Nils Liedholm ha scritto:


> Verdi, come Saponara, Petagna, Cristante sono giovani da medio livello che servirebbero a fare plusvalenze se avessimo un DS capace.
> Ovviamente con il Gallo si trasformano in favori ad amici e probabili minusvalenze.
> 
> Detto ciò, oggi Verdi al Milan sarebbe triturato in 45 minuti



Quoto al 100%


----------



## ps18ps (27 Settembre 2016)

Nils Liedholm ha scritto:


> Verdi, come Saponara, Petagna, Cristante sono giovani da medio livello che servirebbero a fare plusvalenze se avessimo un DS capace.
> Ovviamente con il Gallo si trasformano in favori ad amici e probabili minusvalenze.
> 
> Detto ciò, oggi Verdi al Milan sarebbe triturato in 45 minuti



come non essere d'accordo con te?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Settembre 2016)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Darlo in prestito un altro anno, senza venderlo, non sarebbe stata una mossa stupida.



Ma essendo in prestito una squadra ha meno motivi per valorizzarlo. Ci vorrebbe un Milan2.


----------



## naliM77 (27 Settembre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Questa me la devono proprio spiegare, primavera nostra, italiano, finale di campionato col Carpi sopra la media...
> 
> Devono pubblicare il motivo della rescissione del contratto, sta diventando un signor giocatore e si aggiunge alla lista di giovani che fuori dal Milan esplodono!
> 
> ASINI!


Non so se lo hanno già detto, ma non solo non c'è stata alcuna rescissione e ce lo hanno pagato, ma addirittura abbiamo un 20% sulla sua prossima vendita, che può anche essere un 20% di sconto nel caso dovesse esplodere definitivamente.

Detto questo, dove lo avresti fatto giocare in questo Milan?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Settembre 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ma essendo in prestito una squadra ha meno motivi per valorizzarlo. Ci vorrebbe un Milan2.


L'ho sempre pensato, sarebbe importantissimo per il club.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Settembre 2016)

Magari non sarebbe mai diventato da Milan, ma non c'è praticamente guadagno a vedere i giocatori a 2 milioni come lui e Petagna, sono mosse stupide.

Costano pochissimo, tanto vale tenerli sempre sotto contratto e prestarli sperando esplodano per monetizzare, così si fa.


----------



## Sand (28 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Magari non sarebbe mai diventato da Milan, ma non c'è praticamente guadagno a vedere i giocatori a 2 milioni come lui e Petagna, sono mosse stupide.
> 
> Costano pochissimo, tanto vale tenerli sempre sotto contratto e prestarli sperando esplodano per monetizzare, così si fa.



Se la proprietà del giocatore resta nostra, le squadre non avranno alcun interesse a fartelo giocare/maturare/migliorare.


----------



## Alfabri (28 Settembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Al milan servirebbe una società satellite o che aiuti a far crescere i giovani dando loro spazio e aiutandoli a migliorare. Una società sana e con un allenatore che insegni calcio. Un pò come fa la juve ultimamente col sassuolo . Di sensi lo sanno tutti ma qualcuno di voi ha visto che razza di terzino stanno facendo venire su?? Parlo di lirola. Cosi si fa calcio!!! Forse [MENTION=2685]Ragnet_7[/MENTION] ne sa qualcosa. Chiedo scusa per esser andato fuori tema!!



Da me Lirola è già titolare fisso al fantacalcio, ha un potenziale enorme a mio parere :-D


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Settembre 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Se la proprietà del giocatore resta nostra, le squadre non avranno alcun interesse a fartelo giocare/maturare/migliorare.



Riscatto e controriscatto

Recompra

Ci sono tanti modi, basta volerlo


----------



## 666psycho (28 Settembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Magari non sarebbe mai diventato da Milan, ma non c'è praticamente guadagno a vedere i giocatori a 2 milioni come lui e Petagna, sono mosse stupide.
> 
> Costano pochissimo, tanto vale tenerli sempre sotto contratto e prestarli sperando esplodano per monetizzare, così si fa.



dimentichi la volontà del giocatore. Magari lui non ha voglia di farsi anni di prestiti in giro per l'Italia..


----------



## Lambro (29 Settembre 2016)

A me pare un discreto giocatore, ma ancora lontano dall'essere un fenomeno. Chi ha parlato di un Pasquale Foggia ha pienamente centrato l'obiettivo


----------



## Sherlocked (29 Settembre 2016)

Potevamo tenerlo tranquillamente, in questa squadra avrebbe potuto fare anche il titolare. E in ogni caso poi poteva essere usato come pedina di scambio o per fare una plusvalenza. Ma il geometra ha preferito spendere 8 mln per Sosa.


----------



## Milo (2 Ottobre 2016)

Intanto Petagna segna col Napoli...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Ottobre 2016)

Quindi?


----------



## Milo (2 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Quindi?



Quindi continuiamo a cacciare i nostri giovani.

Non ha senso giustificare sempre le scelte della societa


----------



## kolao95 (2 Ottobre 2016)

Che Petagna fosse diventato un bel giocatore s'era capito già ad Ascoli..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Che Petagna fosse diventato un bel giocatore s'era capito già ad Ascoli..



Si ma non da Milan. Tu ce lo vedi come sostituto di Bacca? Io no.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Si ma non da Milan. Tu ce lo vedi come sostituto di Bacca? Io no.



Ma no, quello no, però non era da cedere così frettolosamente.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Ottobre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Quindi continuiamo a cacciare i nostri giovani.
> 
> Non ha senso giustificare sempre le scelte della societa



Chi difende la società? Petagna non è cosa da Milan.


----------



## Milo (2 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Si ma non da Milan. Tu ce lo vedi come sostituto di Bacca? Io no.



Ragazzi come ho già scritto in precedenza, non vi dico "ecco il nuovo bomber della serie A", dico che poteva far comodo alla squadra oppure dopo queste cessioni in prestito si poteva ricavarne di più.

Molti utenti sembrano insistere a giustificare certe scelte nonostante l'evidenza


----------



## Milo (2 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Chi difende la società? Petagna non è cosa da Milan.



Certi giocano "scoppiano" anche a 26/27 anni, e ripeto che anche un solo anno in più ci poteva fruttare più soldi sicuramente


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Ottobre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma no, quello no, però non era da cedere così frettolosamente.



Credo che purtroppo non ci siano state alternative. Serviva qualche soldino per fare cassa ed è stato ceduto. Magari in un Milan diverso non si sarebbe dovuto arrivare a tanto.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Ottobre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Certi giocano "scoppiano" anche a 26/27 anni, e ripeto che anche un solo anno in più ci poteva fruttare più soldi sicuramente



Chi ti valorizza i nostri giovani in prestito?


----------



## Milo (2 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Chi ti valorizza i nostri giovani in prestito?



Le loro prestazioni nelle squadre mandati in prestito


----------



## MarcoMilanista (2 Ottobre 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Le loro prestazioni nelle squadre mandati in prestito



Petagna quando era in prestito mica giocava.


----------



## Milo (2 Ottobre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Petagna quando era in prestito mica giocava.



Dallo all'atalanta in prestito o con almeno un diritto di recompra, se ci tengono per il collo anche questo tipo di club possiamo anche chiudere tutto


----------



## Osv (19 Settembre 2017)

Dopo questa sontuosa partita di Verdi contro l'inter, mi sento di fare un up piuttosto risentito...


----------

